# Molino electrico de maiz



## wily24 (Ago 8, 2010)

mm amigos estoy haciendo un molino eléctrico hechizo para la finca de mi abuela...lo que pasa es que estoy cansado de que cada vez que quieren hacer amasijos sea yo el que tenga que moler...bueno quisiera saber que tipo de motor puedo utilizar, mas específicamente de donde lo puedo sacar, va ha ser un molino para moler maíz y pues no en grandes cantidades, apenas para la casa.. gracias por su atención......(el molino lo ic con un molino comun y le adapte una banda de motor de carro y despues el motor)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2010)

Lo más económico sería adaptar un motor de lavar-ropas en desuso.


----------



## karl (Ago 14, 2010)

como dijo fogonazo, puedes destripar una lavadora vieja (o ir a un deshuesadero/yonque/como se le llame a los chatarreros por donde vives) y buscar un motor eléctrico de por lo menos un tercio de caballo de fuerza, corriente alterna para mejorar, y conectarlo por una polea muuuuy pequeña a tu creación, los motores lentos andan por ahi de las 1400 RPM de este lado del charco y a esta altura (mexico, 110 VAC y 60 hz), por más que te esfuerzes, no creo que puedas girar la manivela a mas de unas 80 RPM, probablemente necesites cambiar la polea de movimiento.
Para calcular las RPM de salida (y por tanto la torsión tambien), haz la relacion:
                          RPM Motor                          RPM molino
              --------------------------     =       --------------------------
               diametro polea motor                  diametro polea molino
Recuerda dos cosas más, 1, tienes que evitar girar el molino muy rapido, o puede fallar (algo así como moler mazorcas en vez de moler granos o aventar todo afuera) y 2, tu maquina requiere mas potencia que velocidad, por lo que probablemente tengas que ponerle un motoreductor, que seguramente encuentras en un chatarrero, mercado de deshechos industriales o similar.


----------

